
Ask HN: I tried Deezer's subscription. Now they won't delete my credit card info - tomd3v
I have been using Deezer for a few years now. And recently I decided to try their subscription. I noticed that they store my credit card details and there is no way for me to remove it.<p>I contacted them to delete it, and apparently, they don&#x27;t do that:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;iIAGBwn<p>In addition, their support is almost non-existent.<p>I live in EU. Is there anything I can do besides requesting to delete my account?<p>This just seems extremely fishy and unprofessional.
======
mtmail
You can lookup and write to their data protection officer. Often that goes to
customer support and then gets company-internal redirected, sometimes it goes
to the legal department directly. If it's a GDPR complaint then they have 4
weeks to reply. When I last used it after two weeks I sent a follow-up, it was
a copy&paste from the local data protection agency (in my country it's per
state and I had to lookup which one is responsible for their business). The
wording was something like "Based on <paragraph> please delete [...]
information or give me a justifiable reason why you can't comply". My account
got deleted almost immediately. Knowing the regulation helped.

That said I'm sure Deezer in their terms of service allow for termination of
any account. If you request partial deletion of information and they can't
provide that they will terminate your account. And for financial/tax law
(which overwrites GDPR) they might still have some of your info stored in a
different system for 10 years.

It comes down to how patient you are, how many letters you're willing to send.

------
5bolts
update your account and try plugging in a test card number.
4111-1111-1111-1111 for example. It passes all the surface level tests but
won't actually fund anything

